# Is anyone doing the King Of The Mountain race?



## hrt4me (Aug 9, 2008)

Clearfield Cycling & Habitat For Humanity - King Of The Mountain 5-mile time trial uphill race on Sunday, 11 October 2009, in central PA?

Clearfield Cycling


----------

